# Chico, CA  March 11 & 12



## BarbaraInCalif (Mar 7, 2011)

Chico Bottle Show...hope to see you there!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 7, 2011)

Friday for me Barbara; see you there.


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Mar 7, 2011)

Yep...Friday is the day!
 It was so much fun getting there during setup in Anderson, but with this show starting at 10AM on Friday and not ending untill 7PM what is the best time to arrive?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 7, 2011)

My feeling is that any arrival before 1 PM will be fruitless, but you never know. I'll probably arrive before that for our annual lunch get together at Sierra Nevada Brewery.


----------



## Dabeel (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow has it already been a freaking year.......I went to the last one in Chico and I swear it only feels like 6 months ago.

 Sierra Nevada Brewery and a Bottle show = Happy As A Clam[]

 Doug


----------



## SC pontil collector (Mar 15, 2011)

Used love driving up interstate 5 through the Central Valley to the Chico Show. Beautiful time of the year. Very fun show with lots of bottles for every type of collector. Randy Taylor is simply a nice guy who really goes all out to put on a great show. Still have that puce Greeleys from years ago.
 sc pontil collector


----------

